
Please do not default to using Google nameservers - sr2
https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=761658
======
amq
Sadly, I can't think of any other sane default. Note that it is only used as a
fallback in Debian.

~~~
basscomm
The only sane default is to have no nameservers configured.

